# 17ft Renegade Skate Flats Boat........Review? Anyone have experience with this boat?



## snookman (Oct 21, 2009)

I am interested in knowing if anyone has any opinions about the 17ft Renegade Skate?

Anyone out there have any extensive fishing experience with this tunnel hull skiff?

Thanks.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

Designed by the "Scotts" and originally built in Port Richey till they sold to Renagade Marine. The Scotts took pride in what they built and it was an awesome skiff IMHO. Only negative I ever heard was from a Tarpon guide that said he needed a jack plate to jack down in heavy following seas.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey my buddy has a 2005 Skate with newer 90 ETEC on it. I've been out on it several times fishing for trout and reds in the creeks and out on the flats. Its a pretty nice skiff that gets surprisingly skinny for its size. He was talking about selling it recently cause he just bought a new house and needs some money o fix it up.


----------

